# Best place to buy a Big Berkey? Which one?



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

I am wondering where you all recommend to purchase a Big Berkey from? And which model? I understand there are several to choose from and I would welcome your feedback.

Dh says to order one at last!


----------



## EarthSheltered (May 9, 2008)

Aqua Rain is made by the same company, and is cheaper. We love ours. Go big as you can, it takes up more room, but you go thru water fast.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We bought one from ebay.. but bought a mid sized one. I wish we had gone larger. Although there are the plastic Berkeys we bought a stainless steel one because we figured metal would last longer. Get the black filters instead of the ceramic. They filter more microscopic particles out of the water.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I always recommend to folks considering which Berkey to buy to just get the filters and make your own housing out of 5 gallon buckets. It is SOOO easy - drill a hole through the bottom of the top bucket and the lid of the bottom bucket using a 1/2" drill bit, put the bottom of the Berkey filter through both holes and thread the nut on the screw of the filter until it's tight. If you are concerned that there could be some leaking around the bottom on the filter, put some food color in the water in the top bucket and see if any comes through into the bottom bucket. You can either install a spigot on the bottom bucket, or just move the top bucket to a new bottom bucket and dip out the filtered water with a pitcher.

Using 3 food safe buckets free from a bakery or store, you can have a 4 or 5 gallon capacity filter system, with one bucket filling with filtered water while you use out of the other bucket. All for the cost of ONLY the replacement filters. Not as pretty as a Stainless Berkey, but much less expensive and every bit as good.


----------



## ChickadeeL (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Good info. I appreciate your help.


----------



## puddlejumper007 (Jan 12, 2008)

i bought the one with plastic container, with my rusty water it got ugly fast...i would recomend the stainless steel one


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

I have found good prices/service at www.PleasantHillGrain.com. Free shipping,too. Don't know if they are the cheapest but have bought several big ticket items there with no problems. They have everything from apple grinders to meat slicers to grain mills to Berkeys to my lovely new Excalibur! DEE


----------



## Marabunta (Feb 24, 2011)

manygoatsnmore said:


> I always recommend to folks considering which Berkey to buy to just get the filters and make your own housing out of 5 gallon buckets...


Thanks for that suggestion. I have a Katadyne hiker model, holding off buying a Berkey because of the price. Going to give your idea a try.


----------

